# Something for you MP lovers!



## jadiebugs1 (May 15, 2008)

Since I MUST type......I'll tell ya what I've been up to today with the good ol' MP.  I FINALLY got a small 3" diameter sphere candle mold yesterday.  I've been wanting to do this for quite awhile.  Put a cheap nylon poof in there, scent the soap according to color of the poof, add a little sparkle and WA LA!  Soap on a rope (with a poof!).  I've only gotten the lavender one done, but it turned out pretty cool.  The 'rose' is chillin now.  I want to make at least 4 of them for my craft show tomorrow.  

Problems: 
1) don't know how I'm going to package them yet........any ideas???
2) They weigh over 9oz. each so figuring out from what I charge for my other soaps per ounce they need to be priced at about $7.50ea.  They don't LOOK all that big, but it's about the same weight as 3 of my loaf slices.  Think they'll sell??

I really think the idea is cool, I had made another one with a larger sphere mold awhile back, but couldn't see trying to sell it for $12.  So it's in my shower.  I tried it the other day..........I'm ashamed to admit.....I hated it.....it was drying to my skin though it DID smell good.  I am sooooo spoiled with the homemade (CP) soaps I've been making, I don't even like MP soap anymore.........
Lucky for me there are people out there who love it!


----------



## pepperi27 (May 15, 2008)

I've seen a lot of people shrink wrap those or putting them in cellophane and tied with something.


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (May 19, 2008)

Very nice idea!  Wrapped tightly in cellophane or poly wrap would probably work.


----------



## dragonfly princess (May 19, 2008)

Oh yes I agree!!!!!  Wrap them in something and then tie up the wrap somehow with something  :twisted: 

LMAO


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (May 19, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> Oh yes I agree!!!!!  Wrap them in something and then tie up the wrap somehow with something  :twisted:
> 
> LMAO



LOL


----------



## jadiebugs1 (May 19, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> Oh yes I agree!!!!!  Wrap them in something and then tie up the wrap somehow with something  :twisted:
> 
> LMAO



are ya bored there missy after all that fun this weekend????  I've really missed you, REALLY (I keep telling myself, :wink: ).

I actually have some pics, I did make them and managed to wrap them, didn't sell any though.   :cry: 

I have LOTS of pics I could just start posting incase any of the rest of you out there in my favorite little cyber home are as bored as dragon.......not that I'm bored.....I'm not.......just typing and keeping busy keeps me out of trouble.  (5 days, 5hrs!!)


----------



## jadiebugs1 (May 19, 2008)

Since I've received no reply.....I'm gonna post some pics.  Here are my "Poof Soap on a Rope" (REALLY need a better/good name for them, any ideas?) 

Before packaging:






After packaging: not a very clear pic though, sorry.  I did discover I had some shrink wrap bags that came with the impulse sealer that worked pretty well.


----------



## pepperi27 (May 20, 2008)

Omg those would so sell? They look very original and sorda like those balls on rope you played with when  I was younger! REally cool!


----------

